# parking near Wyndham Skyline Tower



## anne1125 (Jun 3, 2008)

We gave our daughter & her boyfriend a week in Atlantic City next week.  We are going to visit them for the day on Saturday and wonder where we can park.  Is Resorts the closest place?  Thanks.


----------



## PeterS (Jun 3, 2008)

Anne,

Park at RESORTS garage and you will be about a half block away...

None closer...

Enjoy,
Pete


----------



## wackymother (Jun 3, 2008)

Isn't there a parking lot right across the street? I think that one has a garage, too. It's one of the casinos.


----------



## Jennie (Jun 4, 2008)

Resorts Hotel and Casino is the one with the parking lot across the street, and about 1/2 block up when driving or walking toward the ocean and boardwalk.

If you show a Resorts Casino player's card to the attendant in the booth as you drive in, the fee will be $5.00 instead of $10.. You can obtain a free card at the Promotions Booth. You need a picture ID to obtain the card, but you do not have to show any ID when you enter the garage. So someone could obtain a card before you come and give it to you to use. 

Once in the garage, there is no time limit on how long you can stay--one hour, one day, one week, whatever. When you do drive out, ask for a receipt. If you then go to the parking garage of another casino before 5:59 a.m. after the receipt time, you will not have to pay any fee. The receipt from any casino allows you free parking at one other casino that day, or I think you could even use ot to return to Resorts the same day. (You could do this in the past but they might have changed the rule about using it at the same casino that issued it).

Have fun!


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  We'll go to Resorts.

Anne


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 4, 2008)

There's valet parking @ skyline tower.


----------



## Jennie (Jun 5, 2008)

You would have to make special arrangements to use the valet parking since you would not be a registered guest at the resort. They would have to add it to your daughter's bill, with her present to sign the paperwork. And if the garage is crowded, they would not permit a second vehicle on the account (unless your daughter and her friend had not registered a car already).

The last two times I stayed at Skyline Towers, the valet service was very frustrating. After waiting too long for their slow elevators to bring me to the lobby, it took forever to get my car--up to 30 minutes. I witnessed an incident where the attendant brought the wrong vehicle down--a very expensive almost brand new one, at that. Fortunately the person they were ready to hand it over to was honest enough to point out the error.

And once your car is parked, you are not permitted to enter the garage to retrieve anything from it. I wanted to go to my car to get an extra beach chair out of the trunk, when a friend showed up unannounced to spend the day with me. The valets insisted upon bringing my car down and then re-parking it after I took the beach chair out. I later found a door to the garage near the swimming pool. I entered the garage and left a newspaper in the door frame to prevent it from locking behind me. When I returned in less than 5 minutes, the paper was gone and the door was locked. I had to walk down 7 floors of garage ramps to reach the street. The valets were speeding by as I did so.

Nevertheless, I really enjoyed my vacations at Skyline Towers and plan to return again.


----------

